#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-20
<BUGabundo> evening folks
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-21
<beto> tem mais salas??
<beto> como ponho isso no meu konversation
<beto> para q fique??
<beto> entro sempre no americano
<dcosta> oi
<BUGabundo> evening
<jyooruje> oi BUGabundo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-22
<Toze_das_Coves> buenas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-23
<Toze_das_Coves> com quem posso falar por causa das traduções?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-24
<jyooruje> este uso de memoria por parte do chromium e normal ? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/capturaecraj.png/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-25
<runmike> Boas
<runmike> alguem já instalou o moodle no ubunto?
<runmike> estou a iniciar quer a instalação do ubunto server quer a do moodle?
<runmike> alguem pode dar alguma dica que algo que deva ou não deva fazer?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<skorzen> Boas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Your Brain Scan Looks Different on Mac and PC
<astroo-> http://gizmodo.com/5919149/your-brain-scan-looks-different-on-mac-and-pc
<astroo-> e linux e tipo apagao??!
<astroo-> piada...
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<NMachado> Boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-20
<dcosta> tas por ai FernandoMiguel
<dcosta> Queria a tua ajuda
<FernandoMiguel> de saida
<dcosta> :((
<dcosta> meu tenho aqui um adroid de uma vizinha e não consigo instalar nada do market
<dcosta> transferencia falhada
<dcosta> ja tentei de varias formas
<dcosta> é um LG da optimus
<FernandoMiguel> tem o gtalk ligado?
<FernandoMiguel> tas por wifi ou 3G?
<dcosta> ja tentei das duas formas
<dcosta> não nãp tem nada ligado
<FernandoMiguel> ajuda ter o gtalk
<FernandoMiguel> vou dormir
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> bom dia
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-21
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> guud nite
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Membros da ONU discutem propostas para restringir liberdade de informação na Internet
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/membros-da-onu-discutem-propostas-restringir-liberdade-informacao-na-internet
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Olá
<c0de_universal> boa noite gente
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ProUbuntu> Instalar Ubuntu 12.04 LTS via net é opção aceitável?
<astroo-> ola
<ProUbuntu> Olá. A pergunta deve-se às velocidades muito baixas dos servidores.
<astroo-> ve o pvt
<ProUbuntu> Bem o problema é que nas catualizaões tenho tido problemas com vários sevidores e tenho 24Mbps
<ProUbuntu> E acontece que num dos computadores parece que é a única via ou então o WUBI
<astroo-> nao sei disso
<astroo-> so estou aqui porque tenho  projeto
<astroo-> 1 projeto
<ProUbuntu> Alguma dica?
<ProUbuntu> qual?
<astroo-> e tipo complemento a wikipedia e ao freenode
<ProUbuntu> ok. Acontece que não disponho de tempo.
<ProUbuntu> E esta coisa da velocidade está a estragar-me os planos
<astroo-> consegues ver as mensagens privadas?
<ProUbuntu> sim
<astroo-> ok
<ProUbuntu> queres ir para privado?
<astroo-> se quiseres
<ProUbuntu> No problem diz tu
<ProUbuntu> Desculpa tenho mesmo que ir depois volto até já
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> estou sempre aqui a noite
<dcosta> foo ! or Foe ?
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> biba
<dcosta> táva aqui de volta com os meus incensos  ....
<dcosta> f*da-s* porque será que nenhum deles cheira ao que devia cheirar ?
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> e testar antes de comprar
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> meu fonix ! nenhum é o que diz !
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> alfazema cheira a tudo menos a planta!
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> alecrim igual
<dcosta> etc
<dcosta> se calhar é do meu nariz de especialista
<dcosta> mas normalmente ... quando calco m*rda é mesmo me*da devo ser um especialista em cheiros
<dcosta> olha tás a meter a news a pata no segundo link né ?
<dcosta> tás a criar link a link  ?
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> :(
<dcosta> olha lá estes palhaços
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/CocacolaPortugal
<dcosta> ve os primeios 10 seg
<dcosta> palhacitos
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ja parece o tempo de antena dos arguidos que fazem entrevistas de 30m para eles e dizem o que bem entendem
<dcosta> pega
<dcosta> http://chat.ecobytes.net/
<dcosta> deves querer implementar algo do genero em cada topico né »
<dcosta> ?
<astroo-> por tema
<astroo-> eu sei esse por alto
<astroo-> eu uso outro parecido que e ajax tambem
<dcosta> usas mas não tens implementado
<dcosta> bem fui
<astroo-> pressa...
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> ciao
<astroo-> ate
<astroo-> Australian scientists apply quantum mechanics to cyber security   http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-17/australian-scientists-apply-quantum-mechanics-to-cyber-security/4761054
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Surprising turns in magnetic thin films could lead to better data storage  http://phys.org/news/2013-06-magnetic-thin-storage.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-20
<astroo-> Firefox Web browser to move ahead plan to block tracking   http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/firefox-browser-to-move-ahead-with-do-not-track/2013/06/19/b0ad618c-d8f6-11e2-a9f2-42ee3912ae0e_story.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<antonino> boas, alguem por aqui?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> oi astro olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-23
<Lkr_JavA> ola
<Lkr_JavA> pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Lkr_JavA> Grupo Anounymous Se Pussui Canal No freeNode?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest54399> Boa noite
<Guest54399> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest67679> Oie
<Guest67679> Bom dia
<Guest67679> '-'
<Guest67679> Bom dias
<Guest67679> acabei de conseguir rodar GTA san Andreas no meu Linux
<Guest67679> isso não é  máximo rsrs'
<Guest67679> alguém ai ?
<lusitan> sim Guest67679
<Guest67679> opa \o/
<Guest67679> vc tambem é usuário do ubuntu ?
<lusitan> ás vezes...
<Guest67679> qual você usa mais ?
<lusitan> 12.04 mas depende das máquinas
<Guest67679> humm
<Guest67679> que massa
<Guest67679> usa a quanto tempo ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest67679> boa note
<Guest67679> boooa noiteee
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta novo aqui?
<Guest67679> sim
<Guest67679> super novo
<Guest67679> kkkk
<Guest67679> e v tbm ?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> primeiro faz    /nick 1nick que seja impossivel alguem ter
<astroo-> tenho 1 ano de canal
<Guest67679> LOOOL
<Guest67679> eu ja tinha vindo aqui ano passado
<Guest67679> e to entrando agora de novo
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> sou portuga e tu?
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest17929> Oie
<Guest17929> eu sou brasileiro
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-15
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Canonical Patches Privilege Escalation Vulnerability in Ubuntu  http://www.securityweek.com/canonical-patches-privilege-escalation-vulnerability-ubuntu
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Chrome, Debian Linux, and the secret binary blob download riddle   de ontem   http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/06/17/debian_chromium_hubbub/
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-20
<magalhaes> preciso de aprender a configurar e usar o ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar
<BrunoPT> magalhaes: diga o que precisa configurar?
<magalhaes> preciso de um sofware para desintalar aplicativos
<magalhaes> comecei ontem no ubuntu
<magalhaes> e queria aprender bem sobre essa plataforma
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-21
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-06-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2020-06-15
<MalMen> ui
<MalMen> esta aqui gente hoje comigo
<OERIAS> ola MalMen
<OERIAS> espere um momento. Eu preciso reniciar meu sistema
